# Laser repair?



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

As many of you know, I have become incredibly dependent on my lasers. I like to refer to it as "laser lazy". Well, my two Dewalt lasers have started to have issues. My oldest, the laser seems to have gotten really dim. It's not the batteries (new) or the contacts (cleaned) or the windows (windexed). Does the actual laser wear out over time?

Laser number two, the switch seems to have gotten pretty iffy. It has been dropped a few times, so maybe that contributed to the problem. The switch is so bad that I often give up and grab another laser. What can I expect to see if I open up the laser? Is the switch replaceable? Is it dangerous to even open the laser? Radioactivity?

It might be time to just go spend $200. Both lasers are Dewalt DW084k
What says ye?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

does it work when set to stun?...oh that's a Phaser,,,never mind:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lasers do ware out over time and ain't normally worth repairing unless your talking a $800+ laser system. I'm sure the laser diodes on tools ain't the best of quality either.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I send my Hilti in every year to get re calibrated, the cost is negligible.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I send my Hilti in every year to get re calibrated, the cost is negligible.


Why don't you do that your self? Takes about 2 mins and it's done.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

If you dropped it I wouldn't use it. Might not be accurate anymore. How do you go about calibrating an auto leveling laser BC?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I check it against another laser. I have used lasers for about 7 years and have yet to find one that is reading off.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> If you dropped it I wouldn't use it. Might not be accurate anymore. How do you go about calibrating an auto leveling laser BC?


It's very rare they need to be calibrated unless dropped a lot but before sending them away just check it for your self. Get a large room and set laser up then rotate laser 180 degrees then make sure lines are withing specs. I do this every year just to double check. Never had one that's needed calibrating. If its a vertical laser then check with a level you know is true.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

What do u check the laser against in a large room? A water level?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> Why don't you do that your self? Takes about 2 mins and it's done.


Cause my Hilti rep makes it easy, he picks mine up, leaves me a loaner, and brings mine back when it is done.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> What do u check the laser against in a large room? A water level?


Nope it's self. The same way you check a level is reading true. When you rotate the level/laser you should be on the same line as the first set. If your not then something's not right with the laser so send away to calibrate or replace.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Cause my Hilti rep makes it easy, he picks mine up, leaves me a loaner, and brings mine back when it is done.


And the fee for this is? Last time I had a tool calibrated it cost me $120 and it didn't even need calibrating but had to have it done.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> And the fee for this is? Last time I had a tool calibrated it cost me $120 and it didn't even need calibrating but had to have it done.


Forty bucks or so, that months bill also had grinder wheels and saw blades on it, so I would have to pull up the itemized bill, and I am way to lazy to go to that computer to do it.


----------



## Kevin doan (Apr 7, 2021)

BCConstruction said:


> Why don't you do that your self? Takes about 2 mins and it's done.


May I know how to do it your self?


----------



## Redeyedfly (Sep 20, 2016)

Warren said:


> As many of you know, I have become incredibly dependent on my lasers. I like to refer to it as "laser lazy". Well, my two Dewalt lasers have started to have issues. My oldest, the laser seems to have gotten really dim. It's not the batteries (new) or the contacts (cleaned) or the windows (windexed). Does the actual laser wear out over time?
> 
> Laser number two, the switch seems to have gotten pretty iffy. It has been dropped a few times, so maybe that contributed to the problem. The switch is so bad that I often give up and grab another laser. What can I expect to see if I open up the laser? Is the switch replaceable? Is it dangerous to even open the laser? Radioactivity?
> 
> ...


It may be time to upgrade to a professional quality laser. 

The PLS Store | Pacific Laser Systems Alignment Tools 

My PLS 5 is 20 years old and still very bright. You buy them from trade dealers who also provide repair. 

And no, there is nothing radioactive inside a laser.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I've already replaced a psl 180 and I'm start to question my replacement.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Kevin doan said:


> May I know how to do it your self?


Most products have a procedure to calibrate, some cannot be user calibrated.

It will vary depending on type of tool you are using.


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Warren said:


> As many of you know, I have become incredibly dependent on my lasers. I like to refer to it as "laser lazy". Well, my two Dewalt lasers have started to have issues. My oldest, the laser seems to have gotten really dim. It's not the batteries (new) or the contacts (cleaned) or the windows (windexed). Does the actual laser wear out over time?
> 
> Laser number two, the switch seems to have gotten pretty iffy. It has been dropped a few times, so maybe that contributed to the problem. The switch is so bad that I often give up and grab another laser. What can I expect to see if I open up the laser? Is the switch replaceable? Is it dangerous to even open the laser? Radioactivity?
> 
> ...


Perhaps it's time for new glasses?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm starting to think that most of the lasers are just use them till they break, buy another one.

Many don't come with pendulum locks anymore. They just get knocked around when stored.

I don't get that. My PLS 180 is like that. Put it in box and the pendulum just bangs whenever you move it. 

Same with my laser plumb Bob.

I figure they are consumables.


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

My next laser will be a Stabila LA180 (in green light if available)


----------

